# Associacionisme



## Tige

Bon dia,
Estic buscant una traducció a l'anglés per la paraula "associacionisme". Als diccionaris es parla d'"associationism" en sentit psicològic (referit a l'associació d'idees), però no en sentit social (el fet de crear associacions de persones). He mirat els fils que hi ha al Spanish-English Forum, però no m'acaben de convèncer. He pensat també en dir directament "association" com el fet d'associar-se, però tampoc ho veig clar.
Teniu alguna idea de com es diu "associacionisme" als països de parla anglesa? Moltes gràcies...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sens cap mena de dubte, millor que això t'ho expliqui o bé un nadiu o bé algú que conegui el tema; no obstant això, a mi m'ha vingut al cap la paraula "charity" (de _charity organization_). Sé que no és l'equivalent, però en certa manera s'hi relaciona i he pensat que potser t'ajudaria una mica.

Salutacions des de BCN!


----------



## Tige

Gràcies traductora...
És veritat que als USA es diu molt sovint "charities", "agencies", "clubs"... però entenc que això són organitzacions d'alguna manera benèfiques, no creades pels propis usuaris (com ho són les associacions). Hauré de veure que diuen els nadius!
Salutacions des del Midwest...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

T'ho acabo de buscar al Termcat però veig que només hi  fa referència en el sentit filosòfic...
See if you're lucky! Hopefully...


----------



## louhevly

Tige said:


> Bon dia,
> Estic buscant una traducció a l'anglés per la paraula "associacionisme". Als diccionaris es parla d'"associationism" en sentit psicològic (referit a l'associació d'idees), però no en sentit social (el fet de crear associacions de persones). He mirat els fils que hi ha al Spanish-English Forum, però no m'acaben de convèncer. He pensat també en dir directament "association" com el fet d'associar-se, però tampoc ho veig clar.
> Teniu alguna idea de com es diu "associacionisme" als països de parla anglesa? Moltes gràcies...




I found this definition of associacionisme:

Tendència a pertànyer a associacions, a formar part de grups amb afinitats culturals, esportives, polítiques, etc.

We'd call someone with this tendency a "joiner" (Informal. A person given to joining groups, organizations, or causes.)
However, it should be understood that the term is generally pejorative; the implication is that the person is a bit neurotic.

So I thought of "joinism", which seems pretty far-fetched, but it still got 55 google hits, including one from the Urban Dictionary.  http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Joinism
"joinerism" also gets a few hits.  Again, they're both pejorative.

I don't think we have a neutral term in English for associacionisme, which may reveal something significant about the Anglo-American character (just kidding).

Lou


----------



## Tige

Thanks Lou
I wouldn't be so sure about the character!! (I think in this country you can find the weirdest associations!!  )
Would you understand "association" as a tendency to joint (without the pejorative sense)?? For instance in "promoting youth association" for "promoció de l'associacionisme juvenil". What do you think?


----------



## louhevly

Tige said:


> Thanks Lou
> I wouldn't be so sure about the character!! (I think in this country you can find the weirdest associations!!  )
> Would you understand "association" as a tendency to join (without the pejorative sense)?? For instance in "promoting youth association" for "promoció de l'associacionisme juvenil". What do you think?



In English, as far as I know, associationism is only used to refer to the philosophy. "promoció de l'associacionisme juvenil" would have to be something like "promotion of youth groups", that is, promotion of the groups themselves.  But the tendency to join groups, which is what you originally asked about, as far as I know, simply has no non-pejorative English equivalent.

Lou


----------



## ajohan

"(Offline) social networking", anyone?


----------



## louhevly

ajohan said:


> "(Offline) social networking", anyone?



Good try, but the definition of associacionisme is "Tendència a pertànyer a associacions, a formar part de grups amb afinitats culturals, esportives, polítiques, etc.".

The key is "tendency to belong to..."  So it has to be an "ism" or something equivalent that describes the conduct of a class of people. There's "groupism", but a Google search seems to show this to be a case of "each member of the group, or classroom, being held responsible for all others in the group".  As opposed to "individualism" (self-pride).

Try again? ;-)  I am happy to admit I am completely stumped. (Do the British use "stumped" to mean "at a loss" or is it an Americanism?)

Lou


----------



## ajohan

Yeah it's a difficult one. Visitors to the USA soon notice that almost everyone tends to be a member of something or other.
If I had to translate something like "Als Estats Units, sembla que hi ha molta associacionisme" I'd end up with something like "In the USA, everyone seems to belong to a club or association." But if I was forced to put the term in a list, I'd be well stumped.
Cheers


----------



## ernest_

I've found some instances of "associationism" being used in this sense, for example:



> 'Family Citizenship and Family *Associationism*', joint paper with D Keddie, presented by D Keddie at the International Centre for Family Studies, Milan, Congress on "Family Associations in Europe: building links between daily life of the family and new citizenship", 14-16 April 1994.


And then this other:



> By 1841, Channing noted in his address on "The Present Age" the positive side of voluntary association (1881: 164-165). He went on to support the Brook Farm experiment in Fourier's *Associationism*; his nephew became a guiding light of American *Associationism*.



It seems quite rare, but not entirely inexistent.


----------



## su123

Hello!

How about "membership"?


----------



## Tige

Moltes gràcies per les vostres idees...  
La paraula es repeteix prou a la traducció que estic fent, així que us tornaré a demanar consell amb usos concrets...  
Salutacions!


----------



## Tige

Un exemple concret d'associacionisme (i no sé com puc traduir-lo a l'anglès)  :
"El Consell Nacional de la Joventut de Catalunya és un dels principals actors de l'associacionisme juvenil català"
Us agraeixo totes les idees...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I si en comptes de posar-hi un genèric (com que veiem que no existeix...) hi poses un nom específic, és a dir, "the associations"?

_The bla bla bla is one of the main actors in the Catalan youth *associations*_... O alguna cosa així...


----------



## Tige

De fet havia pensat "associations' sphere" o "world"... però no sé... 
Creus que s'entendria??..


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ui... Jo no sóc cap autoritat de la llengua de Shakespeare: millor que t'aconsellin els amics Lou i Ajohan  o qualsevol altre English speaking person.

Salutacions al Midwest! (I used to live in Ohio! )


----------



## ajohan

Estic d'acord amb TPS però no m'agrada la paraula 'actor'
Així que consideraria "_El Consell Nacional de la Joventut de Catalunya_ is one of the key/leading/main participants in Catalan youth associations/organisation". You choose. Intentaria també esbrinar si aquest consell té una traducció institucionalitzada del seu nom perquè no es llegeix gaire bé així.


----------



## louhevly

Tige said:


> De fet havia pensat "associations' sphere" o "world"... però no sé...
> Creus que s'entendria??..



Definitely not "associations' sphere"; the Saxon genitive is almost never used with abstract nouns.

Like TPS, I'd say "Catalan youth associations" or "Catalan youth organizations" or "Catalan youth groups".

I also agree with ajohan about the unsuitability of "actor", which generally has a more literal meaning in English.


----------



## ajohan

Catalan Youth Council?
http://www.diba.es/eyo/fitxar.asp?t=W&id=22


----------



## Tige

Uf!! Moltes gràcies... Estic aprenent molt!! 
Havia buscat informació a la pàgina oficial, però tot i que la Generalitat té moltes coses en anglès, la Secretaria de Joventut és 100% catalana... De tota manera, el nom de la institució pensava deixar-lo en català. Pel que fa a l'associacionisme, ja entenc el que dieu... Crec que m'he estat "resistint" al fet que no hi ha un equivalent perfecte, però això forma part de la riquesa dels idiomes... 
Thanks again!!


----------



## ajohan

Tige said:


> De tota manera, el nom de la institució pensava deixar-lo en català
> Thanks again!!


 
T'entenc perfectament. Traduir el nom d'una organització sense permís no està bé però hem de pensar que la frase en quëstió té 18 paraules, 8 de les quals vols escruire en un idioma diferent. Quan ets bilingüe, veus la frase normal però la gent monolingüe només veu una pila de paraules estangeres i es confon.


----------

